# Amazing Tools



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

*Palax Power100S Firewood Processor*

I come across some pretty amazing woodworking/woodprocessing tools online during my nightly research escapades - things I think the majority of the LJs crowd hasn't seen (like me) - so I thought I'd make a little series to highlight some of the cooler, or rarer things I unearth. First up, one of the most convenient tools I've seen for processing entire trunks into firewood in a timely fashion.






I have a bittersweet feeling when I see tools this efficient at handling trees. They grow so slowly, it almost seems disrespectful to handle them so rapidly, and emotionlessly. Still, I have to be impressed by the tech itself. It's a sweet machine.


----------



## alaskan79 (Mar 21, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Palax Power100S Firewood Processor*
> 
> I come across some pretty amazing woodworking/woodprocessing tools online during my nightly research escapades - things I think the majority of the LJs crowd hasn't seen (like me) - so I thought I'd make a little series to highlight some of the cooler, or rarer things I unearth. First up, one of the most convenient tools I've seen for processing entire trunks into firewood in a timely fashion.
> 
> ...


All I know is that it would take some serious hydralic pressure to push that wood through to be split. Most spliters are in the 37 ton class and then it will only do a single split. That thing has to be in the 500 ton or more.

Henry


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *Palax Power100S Firewood Processor*
> 
> I come across some pretty amazing woodworking/woodprocessing tools online during my nightly research escapades - things I think the majority of the LJs crowd hasn't seen (like me) - so I thought I'd make a little series to highlight some of the cooler, or rarer things I unearth. First up, one of the most convenient tools I've seen for processing entire trunks into firewood in a timely fashion.
> 
> ...


Definitely a serious piece of equipment. Makes me thing of farm machinery. When Wheat was planted by had, harvest with a scythe and threshed with a flail, it took 1.5 hours to produce a bushel. Today, with mechanization and combines with 30+ foot headers, it is in the bushels per second range. That must put cords in the per hour rather than per day range )


----------



## thenickedfinger (Feb 17, 2010)

gfixler said:


> *Palax Power100S Firewood Processor*
> 
> I come across some pretty amazing woodworking/woodprocessing tools online during my nightly research escapades - things I think the majority of the LJs crowd hasn't seen (like me) - so I thought I'd make a little series to highlight some of the cooler, or rarer things I unearth. First up, one of the most convenient tools I've seen for processing entire trunks into firewood in a timely fashion.
> 
> ...


That's super cool.


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

*the "dragsaw"*

Most of the dragsaws I've managed to find online seem to be from years in the range of 1910 to 1920, and feature a mechanical movement similar to, but the reverse of a locomotive's drive wheel and connecting rod. Instead of a steam-driven piston driving a circular wheel, an engine-driven wheel drives a reciprocating piston, which is attached to a large cross-cutting saw. There are all manner of models on YouTube in every state of restoration or disrepair, but I particularly like the following example. It shows the motion well, including the finishing stroke. Most other videos give up far before that. I think I need one of these, connected to an exercise bike 






This one in particular makes me feel the power that one of these things can hold, and I worry especially for the man's legs and feet!

UPDATE: Don't forget to check out the dragsaws littering Google Images Those things could buck some pretty big logs! Perhaps the most incredible thing about the following image is that the historical site whence it comes claims that the man pictured - one John Shambolt, c. 1917 - is using the dragsaw to turn that tree into stove wood! What a waste of such enormous lumber! Makes me long for a time when - and a place where - resources were functionally infinite. Of course, I'd miss the internet


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *the "dragsaw"*
> 
> Most of the dragsaws I've managed to find online seem to be from years in the range of 1910 to 1920, and feature a mechanical movement similar to, but the reverse of a locomotive's drive wheel and connecting rod. Instead of a steam-driven piston driving a circular wheel, an engine-driven wheel drives a reciprocating piston, which is attached to a large cross-cutting saw. There are all manner of models on YouTube in every state of restoration or disrepair, but I particularly like the following example. It shows the motion well, including the finishing stroke. Most other videos give up far before that. I think I need one of these, connected to an exercise bike
> 
> ...


Okay Gary, I know what you're doing watching all these videos. You are trying to find a way to cut up the lumber you've been hauling around in the back of your pickup. . So when will we see your homemade v8 powered dragsaw?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *the "dragsaw"*
> 
> Most of the dragsaws I've managed to find online seem to be from years in the range of 1910 to 1920, and feature a mechanical movement similar to, but the reverse of a locomotive's drive wheel and connecting rod. Instead of a steam-driven piston driving a circular wheel, an engine-driven wheel drives a reciprocating piston, which is attached to a large cross-cutting saw. There are all manner of models on YouTube in every state of restoration or disrepair, but I particularly like the following example. It shows the motion well, including the finishing stroke. Most other videos give up far before that. I think I need one of these, connected to an exercise bike
> 
> ...


I got a chuckle out of the operator wiping his brow as the saw did all the work ) I'm sure dropping the blade into the sod is good for it! wonder why he didn't put a piece of wood there for it to drop on?


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

*Predator: V8 Chainsaw*

The Predator - born in Washington state, USA - is a 2-man chainsaw powered by a V8 engine, capable of cutting through a 3' log in less than a second. All of their videos of this monster are fun, but this recap on an unspecified television program (which seems at the very least sponsored by Prolong Oil) sums things up nicely.






My first question - "Who would build such a dangerous beast?" - has been answered. His name is Robert Andrews. My second question - "What on earth would give one the courage to handle such a monster on its inaugural run?" - has not.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *Predator: V8 Chainsaw*
> 
> The Predator - born in Washington state, USA - is a 2-man chainsaw powered by a V8 engine, capable of cutting through a 3' log in less than a second. All of their videos of this monster are fun, but this recap on an unspecified television program (which seems at the very least sponsored by Prolong Oil) sums things up nicely.
> 
> ...


I just looked at all three of your posts. Amazing stuff. Efficiency and sport. What next a V8 belt sander?


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Predator: V8 Chainsaw*
> 
> The Predator - born in Washington state, USA - is a 2-man chainsaw powered by a V8 engine, capable of cutting through a 3' log in less than a second. All of their videos of this monster are fun, but this recap on an unspecified television program (which seems at the very least sponsored by Prolong Oil) sums things up nicely.
> 
> ...


LOL!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

gfixler said:


> *Predator: V8 Chainsaw*
> 
> The Predator - born in Washington state, USA - is a 2-man chainsaw powered by a V8 engine, capable of cutting through a 3' log in less than a second. All of their videos of this monster are fun, but this recap on an unspecified television program (which seems at the very least sponsored by Prolong Oil) sums things up nicely.
> 
> ...


Wow!! I have enough respect for my little chain saw. I cannot imagine trying to run one of these but I bet it would make a pretty spectacular milling machine.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *Predator: V8 Chainsaw*
> 
> The Predator - born in Washington state, USA - is a 2-man chainsaw powered by a V8 engine, capable of cutting through a 3' log in less than a second. All of their videos of this monster are fun, but this recap on an unspecified television program (which seems at the very least sponsored by Prolong Oil) sums things up nicely.
> 
> ...


Yikes!! Those guys are insane! I don't imagine that their phone is ringing off the hook with all the commercial possibilities. And what about felling the trees? Maybe they could chain the thing to one of the branches of the tree they're dropping? ;-)


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *Predator: V8 Chainsaw*
> 
> The Predator - born in Washington state, USA - is a 2-man chainsaw powered by a V8 engine, capable of cutting through a 3' log in less than a second. All of their videos of this monster are fun, but this recap on an unspecified television program (which seems at the very least sponsored by Prolong Oil) sums things up nicely.
> 
> ...


would it be an overkill to park one of those in the garage to clean out the shrubs?


----------



## csmark (Mar 4, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Predator: V8 Chainsaw*
> 
> The Predator - born in Washington state, USA - is a 2-man chainsaw powered by a V8 engine, capable of cutting through a 3' log in less than a second. All of their videos of this monster are fun, but this recap on an unspecified television program (which seems at the very least sponsored by Prolong Oil) sums things up nicely.
> 
> ...


Words fail me. But the possibilities are really exciting! The implementation is, however, a little more daunting.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *Predator: V8 Chainsaw*
> 
> The Predator - born in Washington state, USA - is a 2-man chainsaw powered by a V8 engine, capable of cutting through a 3' log in less than a second. All of their videos of this monster are fun, but this recap on an unspecified television program (which seems at the very least sponsored by Prolong Oil) sums things up nicely.
> 
> ...


Ar Ar ArAr


----------



## bern92 (Mar 19, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Predator: V8 Chainsaw*
> 
> The Predator - born in Washington state, USA - is a 2-man chainsaw powered by a V8 engine, capable of cutting through a 3' log in less than a second. All of their videos of this monster are fun, but this recap on an unspecified television program (which seems at the very least sponsored by Prolong Oil) sums things up nicely.
> 
> ...


O.M.G…............


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *Predator: V8 Chainsaw*
> 
> The Predator - born in Washington state, USA - is a 2-man chainsaw powered by a V8 engine, capable of cutting through a 3' log in less than a second. All of their videos of this monster are fun, but this recap on an unspecified television program (which seems at the very least sponsored by Prolong Oil) sums things up nicely.
> 
> ...


Runs in the same league as monster trucks and bull riders )


----------



## jlsmith5963 (Mar 26, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Predator: V8 Chainsaw*
> 
> The Predator - born in Washington state, USA - is a 2-man chainsaw powered by a V8 engine, capable of cutting through a 3' log in less than a second. All of their videos of this monster are fun, but this recap on an unspecified television program (which seems at the very least sponsored by Prolong Oil) sums things up nicely.
> 
> ...


11 comments so far and no mention of Tim Allen and his quest for 'more power'...


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *Predator: V8 Chainsaw*
> 
> The Predator - born in Washington state, USA - is a 2-man chainsaw powered by a V8 engine, capable of cutting through a 3' log in less than a second. All of their videos of this monster are fun, but this recap on an unspecified television program (which seems at the very least sponsored by Prolong Oil) sums things up nicely.
> 
> ...


jlsmith:
I think Gary's AR AR AR was an indirect nod to Tim the Tool man.


----------



## jlsmith5963 (Mar 26, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Predator: V8 Chainsaw*
> 
> The Predator - born in Washington state, USA - is a 2-man chainsaw powered by a V8 engine, capable of cutting through a 3' log in less than a second. All of their videos of this monster are fun, but this recap on an unspecified television program (which seems at the very least sponsored by Prolong Oil) sums things up nicely.
> 
> ...


bureaucrat - perhaps it is… however I'm not sure 'indirect' should ever be used in the same sentence with Tim Allen… lol


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Predator: V8 Chainsaw*
> 
> The Predator - born in Washington state, USA - is a 2-man chainsaw powered by a V8 engine, capable of cutting through a 3' log in less than a second. All of their videos of this monster are fun, but this recap on an unspecified television program (which seems at the very least sponsored by Prolong Oil) sums things up nicely.
> 
> ...


sweet mother of ****

IT MUST BE MINE


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

*cedar shake saws*

This is without a doubt the scariest looking sawyer job I've seen yet. Check out how casually he thrusts his unsupervised hand at the 4'+ tall circular saw blade!






There are many more videos of people in this job with these saws on YouTube. Scary stuff.


----------



## SPMaximus (Mar 2, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *cedar shake saws*
> 
> This is without a doubt the scariest looking sawyer job I've seen yet. Check out how casually he thrusts his unsupervised hand at the 4'+ tall circular saw blade!
> 
> ...


holy carp
wonder how many people have been dismembered by machines like that -.-


----------



## FrankLad (May 4, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *cedar shake saws*
> 
> This is without a doubt the scariest looking sawyer job I've seen yet. Check out how casually he thrusts his unsupervised hand at the 4'+ tall circular saw blade!
> 
> ...


Wow. I was nervous just watching it. Could NOT do that for a living!

...and proper shakes are riven with a froe, the old-fashioned way.


----------



## baller (Nov 14, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *cedar shake saws*
> 
> This is without a doubt the scariest looking sawyer job I've seen yet. Check out how casually he thrusts his unsupervised hand at the 4'+ tall circular saw blade!
> 
> ...


omg, every time he reaches and then cuts the one in front of him at the same time i shriek, haha….anyone know on average how much you get paid to do something like that?? better have goooood insurance, and even if so, i don't think six figures would even be worth it once u make that first mistake….guys have to be losing arms/hands/digits yearly (maybe even monthly, or daily?? lol)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *cedar shake saws*
> 
> This is without a doubt the scariest looking sawyer job I've seen yet. Check out how casually he thrusts his unsupervised hand at the 4'+ tall circular saw blade!
> 
> ...


Probably a min wage job:-(( Remind me of a friend who was building his house. He was hand splittliing shakes. An old man from the area came by, watched him for a while, then ask if he knew what was wrong with hnis shakes? Mark asked, "No, what wrong with them?" The old man said youi're gonna have to replace them in about a hunderd years ;-)


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *cedar shake saws*
> 
> This is without a doubt the scariest looking sawyer job I've seen yet. Check out how casually he thrusts his unsupervised hand at the 4'+ tall circular saw blade!
> 
> ...


You can NOT pay me enough to do that job. Ever.

It must be said, that guy has THE biggest balls.


----------



## thenickedfinger (Feb 17, 2010)

gfixler said:


> *cedar shake saws*
> 
> This is without a doubt the scariest looking sawyer job I've seen yet. Check out how casually he thrusts his unsupervised hand at the 4'+ tall circular saw blade!
> 
> ...


Obviously no one from OSHA has seen this video!


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

*1 man, 1 door, 1 minute and 37 seconds*

Looks like I went the slow route on my recent (and first) frame and panel doors!






Might as well get an autosander, too.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

gfixler said:


> *1 man, 1 door, 1 minute and 37 seconds*
> 
> Looks like I went the slow route on my recent (and first) frame and panel doors!
> 
> ...


It looks rather interesting, but it won't fit in my shop. I think I'll pass.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *1 man, 1 door, 1 minute and 37 seconds*
> 
> Looks like I went the slow route on my recent (and first) frame and panel doors!
> 
> ...


it would take me 45 years to pay for it !
it's taken me 45 years to get just to look at it .
pretty soon they will come out with one that dose'nt need anyone to run it .
and there wont be anyone to buy the product ,
as we'll all be working at mcdonalds !


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

gfixler said:


> *1 man, 1 door, 1 minute and 37 seconds*
> 
> Looks like I went the slow route on my recent (and first) frame and panel doors!
> 
> ...


they have an "automated door machine out there, that planes, rips, cuts, and profiles" in one shot….....even feeds itself with rough sawn lumber. Dont bring your cheque book, bring your banker!


----------



## Jojo (Jul 11, 2007)

gfixler said:


> *1 man, 1 door, 1 minute and 37 seconds*
> 
> Looks like I went the slow route on my recent (and first) frame and panel doors!
> 
> ...


That ain't woodworking at all, that is McManufacturing McCabinets. Yuck!


----------



## jlsmith5963 (Mar 26, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *1 man, 1 door, 1 minute and 37 seconds*
> 
> Looks like I went the slow route on my recent (and first) frame and panel doors!
> 
> ...


as David Pye would say… 
that is the workmanship of certainly 
not the workmanship of risk


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *1 man, 1 door, 1 minute and 37 seconds*
> 
> Looks like I went the slow route on my recent (and first) frame and panel doors!
> 
> ...


I definitely hit a nerve with this post! I want to say that the post was not an endorsement. I do like cool, fast machines, but hate what they do to people in the trade. It's kind of like how I love ebony, but hate how it's being depleted faster than current supply can handle.

Still, if I had to make 1000 identical doors suddenly, I'd wish I had this beast


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *1 man, 1 door, 1 minute and 37 seconds*
> 
> Looks like I went the slow route on my recent (and first) frame and panel doors!
> 
> ...


jlsmith - Wow, just this short blurb has me ready to pick up his book. Thanks for pointing me towards some good learning today. Pye sounds like quite a mind.


----------



## jlsmith5963 (Mar 26, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *1 man, 1 door, 1 minute and 37 seconds*
> 
> Looks like I went the slow route on my recent (and first) frame and panel doors!
> 
> ...


Gary - I think there is a good chance you will find Pye's writings more interesting than the wiki blurb. I don't agree with all of his thinking but he was an interesting guy.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

gfixler said:


> *1 man, 1 door, 1 minute and 37 seconds*
> 
> Looks like I went the slow route on my recent (and first) frame and panel doors!
> 
> ...


fantastic for production.. for woodworking, kinda takes the fun out of it!


----------



## getneds (Mar 18, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *1 man, 1 door, 1 minute and 37 seconds*
> 
> Looks like I went the slow route on my recent (and first) frame and panel doors!
> 
> ...


nice but no fun. It almost seems like a semi-cnc. I think it is. look at that arch, there is no template to follow.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

gfixler said:


> *1 man, 1 door, 1 minute and 37 seconds*
> 
> Looks like I went the slow route on my recent (and first) frame and panel doors!
> 
> ...


This is exactly why production can never match custom - they are in such a hurry to crank out thousands of identical parts, they have no time to do it right. And a lot of the guys who run the machines know how to run the machine, but don't know squat about woodworking. Case in point: this guy's final pass on the panel was on the end grain. Which explains why, even in high-end stock cabinets, you frequently see chip out in the corner of the panel profile.

Almost every stock cabinet door is run through a wide belt sander after it is glued up, leaving cross-grain scratches on the rails. And I don't think I've ever seen a stock cabinet door where anyone bothered to do any grain matching or make sure they had alternating grain orientation. Lots of times the better side of the piece is facing *in*.

I'm thinking about putting this video on my website. "Here's how they will build your doors" and then "here's how I will build your doors" showing the careful steps I take with every piece. Suddenly my price difference doesn't seem so bad!


----------



## baller (Nov 14, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *1 man, 1 door, 1 minute and 37 seconds*
> 
> Looks like I went the slow route on my recent (and first) frame and panel doors!
> 
> ...


peter, that's a great selling point i think! awesome idea….as for the machine, anyone know the sticker on a puppy like that? i'm imagining somewhere in the 6 figures?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

gfixler said:


> *1 man, 1 door, 1 minute and 37 seconds*
> 
> Looks like I went the slow route on my recent (and first) frame and panel doors!
> 
> ...


Peter a great idea. make yourself different.


----------



## kiwi1969 (Dec 22, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *1 man, 1 door, 1 minute and 37 seconds*
> 
> Looks like I went the slow route on my recent (and first) frame and panel doors!
> 
> ...


Woodworking or button pushing. This is the reason I got out.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *1 man, 1 door, 1 minute and 37 seconds*
> 
> Looks like I went the slow route on my recent (and first) frame and panel doors!
> 
> ...


i like it can it fit in a single garage lol …..

just one question were is the fun in that

Andy


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *1 man, 1 door, 1 minute and 37 seconds*
> 
> Looks like I went the slow route on my recent (and first) frame and panel doors!
> 
> ...


I prefer dedicated machines. That way I can have several people machining parts at the same time, coming to the assembly table quicker. The 1 minute 37 seconds is misleading. what about cut out, outside profile, sanding, etc.

Gary-Thanks for sharing. I've seen this machine, and it's great for a cabinet shop doing ther own doors. Of course it's not practical for most guys here, but it's always fun to see cool stuff.

Peter O--You have a very valid point, but---Not all production shops build crap. We constantly loose jobs because someone else will do it faster and cut a dollar a door off the price. We use a DMC Fine Sand--Wide, feed through Orbital to take out the cross grain scratches. We hand sand profiles, etc, and basically don't make any extra money because the market will not pay it

Sorry for the rant, but this business has become extemely frustrating the last few years. It's never fast or cheap enough, and obviously not good enough.


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

*The Bench SlideMount*

I think I'm going to end up with several Bench SlideMounts. They're exactly what I didn't realize I've been looking for. I've been dragging my heels on a bad idea I've had to install T-tracks in my 8'x2' work table, seen here almost 2 years ago when the garage was still nice and empty and traversable.

I'd make a shelf below the bench to hold my smaller bench tools on squares of plywood, bringing each up as needed, sliding its bolts into the T-slots, and locking them down with some Rockler T-slot locking clamps I have. Seemed like a lot of work, while ruining my table, and still not making it really easy to set up my heavy little tools and break them down again in a hurry when I only needed to, say, sharpen a chisel. Check out this alternate solution to the problem:






It seems ideal for me. 3 of the tools in the video are exactly what I'd want these for - bench grinder, scroll saw (which has been in my dining room since shipping it here from my folks' house this past December!), and possibly a benchtop belt/disc sander, though I'd really prefer a large floor model if I can find a place for it. The other thing it would be great for would be my WorkSharp 3000, which keeps moving around the shop, being in the way when it's not being extremely useful.

I have so very little space, I have to turn to crazy transformer-based solutions to reclaim enough room to turn around, and these seem a perfect fit to that end. I really wish they were $40-$50, though. Their site currently lists it for $117.95, but the site that linked me there claimed only $97.99, same as the article on Fine Woodworking which alerted me to this whole thing in the first place. If only I had a shear and press brake, I could just make my own. Perhaps I can work out something with angle iron.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *The Bench SlideMount*
> 
> I think I'm going to end up with several Bench SlideMounts. They're exactly what I didn't realize I've been looking for. I've been dragging my heels on a bad idea I've had to install T-tracks in my 8'x2' work table, seen here almost 2 years ago when the garage was still nice and empty and traversable.
> 
> ...


Wish I had thought of that. I'll bet they are making a fortune with those. But I do have my own version of how I use these tools and store them. Once I get it completed and possibly sent to Wood or Popular Woodworking magazines, I'll post it here for all to see and use.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *The Bench SlideMount*
> 
> I think I'm going to end up with several Bench SlideMounts. They're exactly what I didn't realize I've been looking for. I've been dragging my heels on a bad idea I've had to install T-tracks in my 8'x2' work table, seen here almost 2 years ago when the garage was still nice and empty and traversable.
> 
> ...


Rather interesting.


----------



## jerryz (Jun 4, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *The Bench SlideMount*
> 
> I think I'm going to end up with several Bench SlideMounts. They're exactly what I didn't realize I've been looking for. I've been dragging my heels on a bad idea I've had to install T-tracks in my 8'x2' work table, seen here almost 2 years ago when the garage was still nice and empty and traversable.
> 
> ...


Well Gary let's say I am a little befuddled, apparently the "Inventor" cut a deal with a manufacturer and they are selling it for $97.99 see here

http://www.commercewelding.com/bench.htm

But on their website there is no cart, so you have to call them and get the shipping cost from them, they take Credit Card orders over the phone and via Fax.

The "Inventor" on the other hand is selling them at the price you reported $117.95
They do have a cart and that price includes Shipping.

("Cart" a web site gizmo that allows to place orders and receive payments over the Internet)


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *The Bench SlideMount*
> 
> I think I'm going to end up with several Bench SlideMounts. They're exactly what I didn't realize I've been looking for. I've been dragging my heels on a bad idea I've had to install T-tracks in my 8'x2' work table, seen here almost 2 years ago when the garage was still nice and empty and traversable.
> 
> ...


I was curious about the reference to the AT-AT costume in the caption of the work table picture. Very impressive!

I'm skeptical about the bench slide mounts, though. I don't see how they're much of an improvment over just storing the tool under the bench and setting it up there manually when you need it. It still takes up space under the bench, and the weight is always on the bench, making it sag, whether you're using the tool or not.


----------



## jlsmith5963 (Mar 26, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *The Bench SlideMount*
> 
> I think I'm going to end up with several Bench SlideMounts. They're exactly what I didn't realize I've been looking for. I've been dragging my heels on a bad idea I've had to install T-tracks in my 8'x2' work table, seen here almost 2 years ago when the garage was still nice and empty and traversable.
> 
> ...


Given the 'play' that has to be in this device in order for it to move smoothly, my skeptical eye sees a device that almost certainly lacks the 'bolt/clamped down' stability that is required of bench machines. It is hard to imagine that using a machinist vice with this device would really be comfortable. However, I can imagine that the racking movement could be actually dangerous (bench grinder for example). You could add a base to each machine that was wide enough to allow you to clamp the machine to the bench to over come this problem. Also, where are all the cords for those machines (LOL), seems cord management should be part of this device as well.


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *The Bench SlideMount*
> 
> I think I'm going to end up with several Bench SlideMounts. They're exactly what I didn't realize I've been looking for. I've been dragging my heels on a bad idea I've had to install T-tracks in my 8'x2' work table, seen here almost 2 years ago when the garage was still nice and empty and traversable.
> 
> ...


jerry - I hadn't tried to purchase it, but it's interesting the issues you found. Thanks for reporting them!

J - Thanks for the kind words about my crazy old Halloween costume  For me, my bench has had a lot more weight than just those tools on it for a few years now, and no sagging yet. It's not a quality woodworker's workbench, but it does have steel extrusions bolted across the bottom of it. I think I may try to rig up my own (thought about it for awhile last night) for just the bench grinder and WorkSharp. My grinder is small and both of the tools don't end up weighing very much. Yet, they're always in the way, and I'd like as little fuss as possible setting them up so I can't fall back on my laziness and just keep working with dull tools. I find that the cooler it is to set up a tool, the more likely I am to bother 

jl - I can't imagine using a vise with it. They take too much lateral stress often. My bench grinder, however, I've never bolted down, and what I've done with it these past couple of years only causes it to walk a bit, and I drag it back over. I just haven't wanted to commit to drilling holes in a $250 table for a cheapy Ryobi bench grinder. Good thinking re: the cords, though! Hadn't even occurred to me. I guess they're all going to hang under the table, and then end up looped up and over the front. Maybe that's accounted for somewhere in the design. Thanks!


----------



## jlsmith5963 (Mar 26, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *The Bench SlideMount*
> 
> I think I'm going to end up with several Bench SlideMounts. They're exactly what I didn't realize I've been looking for. I've been dragging my heels on a bad idea I've had to install T-tracks in my 8'x2' work table, seen here almost 2 years ago when the garage was still nice and empty and traversable.
> 
> ...


Gary, the only reason I mentioned the vice is that it appears in the video. Attaching a piece of mdf or pw to the bottom of your machine will then allow you to clamp the machine to the bench (no holes in the bench required). I am going to ignore your 'walk a bit' comment and simply wish you continued good luck using your grinder that way, after all they are your fingers not mind.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *The Bench SlideMount*
> 
> I think I'm going to end up with several Bench SlideMounts. They're exactly what I didn't realize I've been looking for. I've been dragging my heels on a bad idea I've had to install T-tracks in my 8'x2' work table, seen here almost 2 years ago when the garage was still nice and empty and traversable.
> 
> ...


My only issue is that I don't have many tools that would benefit from this. If it is close to the 75# weight limit, I'd guess that is a tool I'd need around a lot (or like a miter saw, will want outfeed support etc.). If it is a tool that weighs less than 50#, I'd still rather save the money and move the stuff myself. It also takes up a lot of under bench storage too, so it doesn't really save space. I think it just saves lifting. It is a good idea, I'm just trying to think of how best to incorporate it. Also, it costs as much as all but my 5 most expensive tools themselves. If it's well built, I'm sure this guy will sell a lot though and have happy customers.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *The Bench SlideMount*
> 
> I think I'm going to end up with several Bench SlideMounts. They're exactly what I didn't realize I've been looking for. I've been dragging my heels on a bad idea I've had to install T-tracks in my 8'x2' work table, seen here almost 2 years ago when the garage was still nice and empty and traversable.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *The Bench SlideMount*
> 
> I think I'm going to end up with several Bench SlideMounts. They're exactly what I didn't realize I've been looking for. I've been dragging my heels on a bad idea I've had to install T-tracks in my 8'x2' work table, seen here almost 2 years ago when the garage was still nice and empty and traversable.
> 
> ...


If it were me, which it ain't, I'd save the long Yankee green for other goodies and just arm wrestle the tools where I needed them on the bench and back under and onto the shelf. If you make your own, you might trying channel iron and truning your own wheels to run in it ;-))


----------



## skeeter (Apr 2, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *The Bench SlideMount*
> 
> I think I'm going to end up with several Bench SlideMounts. They're exactly what I didn't realize I've been looking for. I've been dragging my heels on a bad idea I've had to install T-tracks in my 8'x2' work table, seen here almost 2 years ago when the garage was still nice and empty and traversable.
> 
> ...


I really didn't follow the product my eyes wandered allittle on the girl. wow


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *The Bench SlideMount*
> 
> I think I'm going to end up with several Bench SlideMounts. They're exactly what I didn't realize I've been looking for. I've been dragging my heels on a bad idea I've had to install T-tracks in my 8'x2' work table, seen here almost 2 years ago when the garage was still nice and empty and traversable.
> 
> ...


the girl was demonstrating a product? musta missed that part


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

*The Circular Swing Blade Mill*

Just stumbled upon these tonight. I've never seen them before. Very clever! It's basically a band saw mill with a circular saw instead which can swing from horizontal to vertical blade alignment, and thus be run across a log 2 times to saw out a rectangular piece of dimensioned lumber. It helps to watch these 2 videos to understand what I mean:











Obviously, no large through-cuts, so no very-wide slabs, but if you need to turn a big pile of pine, or a very huge tree into dimensioned lumber, it seems these are designed to be quickly set to swing and slide to make those cuts in 2 fast passes with a swing of the large lever between each pass. Push it forward, pull the lever, pull it back, and you have a dimensioned plank. I think I saw some 4×6s at the end of that second video, but it looks like the larger ones could make at least up to 8×8 beams.

There's a good write-up on these saws by Peterson Sawmills here - the link at the end of the first paragraph goes to a PDF of the steps taken to saw out boards. The other name I keep seeing is Lucas, and their page on these saws is here.

One final late-entry - I found another video by Peterson of them milling a log into lumber in under 10 minutes. They really get going at about the 1/3rd mark in the video, and they have a bunch of other videos under their account that obviously I will be digging through next 






Edit: Timberline has a version that makes both cuts in a single pass, using a secondary 'edger' blade pair, with several other little clever enhancements:


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

gfixler said:


> *The Circular Swing Blade Mill*
> 
> Just stumbled upon these tonight. I've never seen them before. Very clever! It's basically a band saw mill with a circular saw instead which can swing from horizontal to vertical blade alignment, and thus be run across a log 2 times to saw out a rectangular piece of dimensioned lumber. It helps to watch these 2 videos to understand what I mean:
> 
> ...


I like that. Very cool!


----------



## Broda (Oct 7, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *The Circular Swing Blade Mill*
> 
> Just stumbled upon these tonight. I've never seen them before. Very clever! It's basically a band saw mill with a circular saw instead which can swing from horizontal to vertical blade alignment, and thus be run across a log 2 times to saw out a rectangular piece of dimensioned lumber. It helps to watch these 2 videos to understand what I mean:
> 
> ...


There's a few company's in aus that make these. One is called a Lucas Mill and its absoloutley huge in austrailia. I'm surprised you guys haven't seen them in the US before.
Just about every saw miller that I know has at least one of these. There allways doing demo's at the ww shows.
they come with slabbing attachments too,which is basically a huge chainsaw bar.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *The Circular Swing Blade Mill*
> 
> Just stumbled upon these tonight. I've never seen them before. Very clever! It's basically a band saw mill with a circular saw instead which can swing from horizontal to vertical blade alignment, and thus be run across a log 2 times to saw out a rectangular piece of dimensioned lumber. It helps to watch these 2 videos to understand what I mean:
> 
> ...


Petersen and Lucas Mills ar very popular here in Australia.. Also have the bandsaw mills..
Check out here


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *The Circular Swing Blade Mill*
> 
> Just stumbled upon these tonight. I've never seen them before. Very clever! It's basically a band saw mill with a circular saw instead which can swing from horizontal to vertical blade alignment, and thus be run across a log 2 times to saw out a rectangular piece of dimensioned lumber. It helps to watch these 2 videos to understand what I mean:
> 
> ...


Very interesting, thanks.


----------



## jeffreythree (Sep 15, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *The Circular Swing Blade Mill*
> 
> Just stumbled upon these tonight. I've never seen them before. Very clever! It's basically a band saw mill with a circular saw instead which can swing from horizontal to vertical blade alignment, and thus be run across a log 2 times to saw out a rectangular piece of dimensioned lumber. It helps to watch these 2 videos to understand what I mean:
> 
> ...


Those are pretty sweet on the big logs. You should check out one can do with a slabber attachment on a big walnut crotch.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

gfixler said:


> *The Circular Swing Blade Mill*
> 
> Just stumbled upon these tonight. I've never seen them before. Very clever! It's basically a band saw mill with a circular saw instead which can swing from horizontal to vertical blade alignment, and thus be run across a log 2 times to saw out a rectangular piece of dimensioned lumber. It helps to watch these 2 videos to understand what I mean:
> 
> ...


Thanks, Gary. Those are some interesting sawmills.


----------



## drfisherman (Sep 20, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *The Circular Swing Blade Mill*
> 
> Just stumbled upon these tonight. I've never seen them before. Very clever! It's basically a band saw mill with a circular saw instead which can swing from horizontal to vertical blade alignment, and thus be run across a log 2 times to saw out a rectangular piece of dimensioned lumber. It helps to watch these 2 videos to understand what I mean:
> 
> ...


WOW! nice large logs and a very effective way to make short work of them…


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *The Circular Swing Blade Mill*
> 
> Just stumbled upon these tonight. I've never seen them before. Very clever! It's basically a band saw mill with a circular saw instead which can swing from horizontal to vertical blade alignment, and thus be run across a log 2 times to saw out a rectangular piece of dimensioned lumber. It helps to watch these 2 videos to understand what I mean:
> 
> ...


Interesting videos Gary, Thanks


----------



## glynn (Apr 23, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *The Circular Swing Blade Mill*
> 
> Just stumbled upon these tonight. I've never seen them before. Very clever! It's basically a band saw mill with a circular saw instead which can swing from horizontal to vertical blade alignment, and thus be run across a log 2 times to saw out a rectangular piece of dimensioned lumber. It helps to watch these 2 videos to understand what I mean:
> 
> ...


I used one in australia called a lewisaw it was just great. Two men could pack it into the bush and pack out finished cut lumber


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *The Circular Swing Blade Mill*
> 
> Just stumbled upon these tonight. I've never seen them before. Very clever! It's basically a band saw mill with a circular saw instead which can swing from horizontal to vertical blade alignment, and thus be run across a log 2 times to saw out a rectangular piece of dimensioned lumber. It helps to watch these 2 videos to understand what I mean:
> 
> ...


Looks like an amazing tool.


----------



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *The Circular Swing Blade Mill*
> 
> Just stumbled upon these tonight. I've never seen them before. Very clever! It's basically a band saw mill with a circular saw instead which can swing from horizontal to vertical blade alignment, and thus be run across a log 2 times to saw out a rectangular piece of dimensioned lumber. It helps to watch these 2 videos to understand what I mean:
> 
> ...


I told the wife that I want one, but I don't think she's having it…


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *The Circular Swing Blade Mill*
> 
> Just stumbled upon these tonight. I've never seen them before. Very clever! It's basically a band saw mill with a circular saw instead which can swing from horizontal to vertical blade alignment, and thus be run across a log 2 times to saw out a rectangular piece of dimensioned lumber. It helps to watch these 2 videos to understand what I mean:
> 
> ...


I don't dare ask the wife for one of these


----------



## StevenAntonucci (Aug 14, 2007)

gfixler said:


> *The Circular Swing Blade Mill*
> 
> Just stumbled upon these tonight. I've never seen them before. Very clever! It's basically a band saw mill with a circular saw instead which can swing from horizontal to vertical blade alignment, and thus be run across a log 2 times to saw out a rectangular piece of dimensioned lumber. It helps to watch these 2 videos to understand what I mean:
> 
> ...


I've seen this type of mill before, and that sawblade in the first one would scare me senseless!

I think we've all thought about how great it would be to saw our own lumber, but I can tell you that there is no such thing as "free wood". I helped a guy once on his bandmill and we were slabbing some walnut. A 3" thick slab that was 20" wide (give or take) and 8' long took 3 guys to carry and stack. Wet wood is heavy.

It cured me of wanting to cut my own lumber very quickly 

Great videos. Thanks for posting


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *The Circular Swing Blade Mill*
> 
> Just stumbled upon these tonight. I've never seen them before. Very clever! It's basically a band saw mill with a circular saw instead which can swing from horizontal to vertical blade alignment, and thus be run across a log 2 times to saw out a rectangular piece of dimensioned lumber. It helps to watch these 2 videos to understand what I mean:
> 
> ...


Seems you guys in Australia in particular know all about these.

socalwood - I had a feeling you'd either know what these are, or actually have one in your inventory. You didn't disappoint!

Steven - that is one massive slab in my book.


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

*SAWSTOP on TimeWarp*

There's a show on Discovery called "TimeWarp" which uses super high speed cameras to slow down all matter of phenomena to show what's going on in the physical world at micro timescales. They had a call for entries after one episode and it got me to thinking that I'd love to see various woodworking things slowed down. Apparently they had the same idea last year, but I missed it. They put the SAWSTOP under the cameras, and the inventor even tried it on his own finger! I just found the video:


----------



## getneds (Mar 18, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *SAWSTOP on TimeWarp*
> 
> There's a show on Discovery called "TimeWarp" which uses super high speed cameras to slow down all matter of phenomena to show what's going on in the physical world at micro timescales. They had a call for entries after one episode and it got me to thinking that I'd love to see various woodworking things slowed down. Apparently they had the same idea last year, but I missed it. They put the SAWSTOP under the cameras, and the inventor even tried it on his own finger! I just found the video:


Totally awesome post. Thanks for that I watched it about t hree times already. Cant wait to show this to friends


----------



## cosmicturner (Feb 7, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *SAWSTOP on TimeWarp*
> 
> There's a show on Discovery called "TimeWarp" which uses super high speed cameras to slow down all matter of phenomena to show what's going on in the physical world at micro timescales. They had a call for entries after one episode and it got me to thinking that I'd love to see various woodworking things slowed down. Apparently they had the same idea last year, but I missed it. They put the SAWSTOP under the cameras, and the inventor even tried it on his own finger! I just found the video:


very cool Gary Thanks it was great


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *SAWSTOP on TimeWarp*
> 
> There's a show on Discovery called "TimeWarp" which uses super high speed cameras to slow down all matter of phenomena to show what's going on in the physical world at micro timescales. They had a call for entries after one episode and it got me to thinking that I'd love to see various woodworking things slowed down. Apparently they had the same idea last year, but I missed it. They put the SAWSTOP under the cameras, and the inventor even tried it on his own finger! I just found the video:


I have seen the frankfurter but this is awesome with the finger…


----------



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *SAWSTOP on TimeWarp*
> 
> There's a show on Discovery called "TimeWarp" which uses super high speed cameras to slow down all matter of phenomena to show what's going on in the physical world at micro timescales. They had a call for entries after one episode and it got me to thinking that I'd love to see various woodworking things slowed down. Apparently they had the same idea last year, but I missed it. They put the SAWSTOP under the cameras, and the inventor even tried it on his own finger! I just found the video:


Awesome. I had heard he'd do demonstrations with his finger, but I'd only seen the videos of the hot dog.


----------



## jsheaney (Jun 25, 2007)

gfixler said:


> *SAWSTOP on TimeWarp*
> 
> There's a show on Discovery called "TimeWarp" which uses super high speed cameras to slow down all matter of phenomena to show what's going on in the physical world at micro timescales. They had a call for entries after one episode and it got me to thinking that I'd love to see various woodworking things slowed down. Apparently they had the same idea last year, but I missed it. They put the SAWSTOP under the cameras, and the inventor even tried it on his own finger! I just found the video:


It wasn't as impressive as I thought it would be. He didn't do the same thing with his finger that he did with the hot dog. He just sort of slowly just barely touched the spinning blade. It wasn't even directly from the front. If it didn't work, he just would have had a tiny nick on his finger. In the slowmo, you couldn't even tell he actually touched the blade.

I'm much more impressed by the pictures of real users that were protected by the SawStop during real usage. They typically just have small cuts that required a bandaid.


----------



## tunkvalleycustomwood (Nov 24, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *SAWSTOP on TimeWarp*
> 
> There's a show on Discovery called "TimeWarp" which uses super high speed cameras to slow down all matter of phenomena to show what's going on in the physical world at micro timescales. They had a call for entries after one episode and it got me to thinking that I'd love to see various woodworking things slowed down. Apparently they had the same idea last year, but I missed it. They put the SAWSTOP under the cameras, and the inventor even tried it on his own finger! I just found the video:


that takes balls to purposely stick your finger in a saw blade


----------



## dusty2 (Jan 4, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *SAWSTOP on TimeWarp*
> 
> There's a show on Discovery called "TimeWarp" which uses super high speed cameras to slow down all matter of phenomena to show what's going on in the physical world at micro timescales. They had a call for entries after one episode and it got me to thinking that I'd love to see various woodworking things slowed down. Apparently they had the same idea last year, but I missed it. They put the SAWSTOP under the cameras, and the inventor even tried it on his own finger! I just found the video:


This is an impressive demonstration BUT

If he had been pushing a board through the saw at a normal feed rate, would is finger have progressed farther into the blade thus resulting in mentionable injury.

I counted seventeen teeth passing his finger before the brake was applied. How far into the blade would his finger have traveled in that time?

Still an impressive demonstration!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *SAWSTOP on TimeWarp*
> 
> There's a show on Discovery called "TimeWarp" which uses super high speed cameras to slow down all matter of phenomena to show what's going on in the physical world at micro timescales. They had a call for entries after one episode and it got me to thinking that I'd love to see various woodworking things slowed down. Apparently they had the same idea last year, but I missed it. They put the SAWSTOP under the cameras, and the inventor even tried it on his own finger! I just found the video:


Thanks for showing us this video Gary. I do think it amazing that a blade running at that speed can be stopped so quickly and I'm all for safety. However, I still think the best kind of safety is in using our brains. It's pretty easy to keep your fingers away from a moving blade by using a push stick consistently and using safe set ups. I wouldn't be surprised if there weren't more injuries from kick-back than the cutting off of fingers. I've seen a fair number of carpenters here with missing digits, but they are mostly home builders, not cabinet makers. Some people will have accidents no matter what kind of safety devices the equipment they are using has, simply because they are just not safety conscious. I wonder if anyone agrees with me?


----------



## DTWoodknot (Sep 4, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *SAWSTOP on TimeWarp*
> 
> There's a show on Discovery called "TimeWarp" which uses super high speed cameras to slow down all matter of phenomena to show what's going on in the physical world at micro timescales. They had a call for entries after one episode and it got me to thinking that I'd love to see various woodworking things slowed down. Apparently they had the same idea last year, but I missed it. They put the SAWSTOP under the cameras, and the inventor even tried it on his own finger! I just found the video:


that was cool. thanks for posting it


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

gfixler said:


> *SAWSTOP on TimeWarp*
> 
> There's a show on Discovery called "TimeWarp" which uses super high speed cameras to slow down all matter of phenomena to show what's going on in the physical world at micro timescales. They had a call for entries after one episode and it got me to thinking that I'd love to see various woodworking things slowed down. Apparently they had the same idea last year, but I missed it. They put the SAWSTOP under the cameras, and the inventor even tried it on his own finger! I just found the video:


I posted this a while back..it is a great show and a really cool demonstration of the Saw Stop technology! They are using a very aggressive scare campaign that I'm not sure I agree with. I was at my local favorite tool store (Coastal Tools) and I noticed they are now carrying Saw Stop, so I wandered over to the saws. On the premium cabinet saw they have a rather large display card with two pictures of hands after table saw accidents. The first hand only had two intact fingers..the pinky and the thumb..the first finger was missing from the first knuckle to the tip, and the middle and ring finger had been fused into one usable finger. It was a scary sight to say the least. The second hand had a little cut on the tip of the middle finger that didn't even need stitches. I know how dangerous my table saw is and I think about that every time i turn it on. I just think thats a little inappropriate as a advertising campaign. Who knows the circumstances that happened to injure that poor guy in the first picture. I appreciate the Saw Stops technology and I think it's valid and usefull…I just wish I could afford it! But to scare everyone out of using their own table saws?..hmmmm


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *SAWSTOP on TimeWarp*
> 
> There's a show on Discovery called "TimeWarp" which uses super high speed cameras to slow down all matter of phenomena to show what's going on in the physical world at micro timescales. They had a call for entries after one episode and it got me to thinking that I'd love to see various woodworking things slowed down. Apparently they had the same idea last year, but I missed it. They put the SAWSTOP under the cameras, and the inventor even tried it on his own finger! I just found the video:


Cool vid. Its a good thing I don't have one, because frankly I'd waste alot of money on brake cartridges and cheap blades just tossing steaks and hot dogs at it all day LOL.

I'm all for anything that improves safety, but I still say the best defense is paying attention and not taking stupid chances (ah natural selection, the great equalizer!) No matter how safe your tablesaw is, all it takes is being stupid for a moment on the bandsaw… Or router table… Or miter saw…

That being said, I still want one


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *SAWSTOP on TimeWarp*
> 
> There's a show on Discovery called "TimeWarp" which uses super high speed cameras to slow down all matter of phenomena to show what's going on in the physical world at micro timescales. They had a call for entries after one episode and it got me to thinking that I'd love to see various woodworking things slowed down. Apparently they had the same idea last year, but I missed it. They put the SAWSTOP under the cameras, and the inventor even tried it on his own finger! I just found the video:


I think we are definitely more aware of the dangers associated with using wood machines

As a cabinet maker i work in a factory with 40 others all using panel saws regularly and the only person there missing a finger had it chopped of by an axe when he was under 10

30 years ago i worked as an offsider to wood machinists and allmost all of them had at least one missing finger tip

while this is one machine that causes finger loss the buzzer or table planer must come a close second

so the answer in my book is eternal vigilance rather than the cavalier attitude the sawstop will generate by people thinking its alright to do silly things because the saw will save me

ok my rant over

cool video but i definitely wont be sticking my finger in to test it

Hooky


----------



## WhittleMeThis (Mar 1, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *SAWSTOP on TimeWarp*
> 
> There's a show on Discovery called "TimeWarp" which uses super high speed cameras to slow down all matter of phenomena to show what's going on in the physical world at micro timescales. They had a call for entries after one episode and it got me to thinking that I'd love to see various woodworking things slowed down. Apparently they had the same idea last year, but I missed it. They put the SAWSTOP under the cameras, and the inventor even tried it on his own finger! I just found the video:


Yikes, hell of a vid.


----------



## jsheaney (Jun 25, 2007)

gfixler said:


> *SAWSTOP on TimeWarp*
> 
> There's a show on Discovery called "TimeWarp" which uses super high speed cameras to slow down all matter of phenomena to show what's going on in the physical world at micro timescales. They had a call for entries after one episode and it got me to thinking that I'd love to see various woodworking things slowed down. Apparently they had the same idea last year, but I missed it. They put the SAWSTOP under the cameras, and the inventor even tried it on his own finger! I just found the video:


I don't see why people think that having this extra margin of safety will cause(!) people to be less safe. For one thing, if I ever set off that device because of an accident, I think I'd crap my pants. Plus, it'll set you back a good $125-200 every time it's triggered, depending on your blade. It's a measure of last resort. It's not like a sacrificial fence or a shop made push stick. Certainly, your brain is your most important safety device, but they call them accidents because they are accidental.

I also think there is a significant problem in this modern age. In the past, guys were taught how to use all this equipment. They used them professionally. Now, people go to a big box store and buy these tools and just start using them because they are affordable. I didn't receive any training. I taught myself via the Internet and by reading manuals and books. There was a significant learning curve, but I'm pretty dedicated. I'm absolutely certain there are plenty of people who did the same thing but only use their tools a tenth the time that I do. Are these people stupid? I don't think so, but they are certainly ignorant and inexperienced. And they probably always will be because they just don't need to use their tools often enough.

I met a guy missing two fingers for this very reason. He got a little benchtop tablesaw and did the most ignorant thing I ever heard. But he just didn't understand what he was doing. You can argue all you want that he shouldn't of be using that tool, but he did. And I would rather he crapped his pants than lost two of his fingers.

I'm not suggesting that manufacturers be required to install this technology. On the other hand, the price of the technology will only come down. And I think that's a good thing. I see no downside whatsoever.

I'm actually more scared of my router than my tablesaw.


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

*Lie-Nielsen planes*

I think I need help. It's happening. I cannot stop researching planes and workbenches lately. I don't have room for a bench, nor money for any planes, but they're just so enticing!

Lie-Nielsen has been the most attractive by far, but I find it staggering the number of planes available - 44 standards listed, with an additional 30 variants, not including left/right hand options for the few that have them (same price in each case). The bench plane model numbers (e.g. No. 5) correspond loosely to size, and go from 1 (5.5" long) through 8 (24" long), with 1, 2, and 8 being fairly uncommon, 5 being very popular, and 4, 6, and 7 being common. But then there are the halves, like 4-1/2 and 5-1/2, and there's even a 5-1/4, and those aren't exactly sizes sometimes. For example, 5-1/2 is about the length of the 5, but has the width of the 7. Then there are varied blade thicknesses and replaceable frogs with different angles, optional corrugated bottoms, a few different blade material choices, more for some planes than others, and even a variety of materials for the plane bodies of a few models, typically iron or bronze.

Anyway, ignoring my spinning head, I've been curious to know what the entire suite of Lie-Nelson planes - arguably the most comprehensive set of planes out there by a single company, many modeled on the old Stanley planes (great, in-depth resource on them here) - would cost. Would they all add up to a billion dollars? I dropped every plane listed on Lie-Nielsen's site - even the weird ones, like the convex sole block plane, and the bronze beading tool and blade set (it's a kind of plane) into a spreadsheet, then moved all the variants out of the way. Variants include non-default casting metal (i.e. bronze instead of iron for some, the reverse for others), corrugated base, HAF (High angle Frog) options, and for a couple of the scrapers and block planes, rodmaker's grooves.

Adding up the 44 standard planes, we're looking at spending $9,968. That's actually a good deal less than I expected. It comes in under the $10k mark. I found myself daydreaming about winning some bizarre prize on a TV show that just happened to be all of these planes. I think I'm too lazy to care for even half that many. Planes require a bit of maintenance, after all.

If you're curious, here is the full list of the standard-option planes compiled from their site:

No. 1 Bench Plane $225.00
No. 2 Bench Plane, Bronze $275.00
No. 3 Bench Plane, Bronze $325.00
No. 4 Smooth Plane, Bronze $350.00
No. 4 1/2 Smooth Plane $325.00
No. 5 Jack Plane $325.00
No. 5-1/4 Junior Jack Plane $285.00
No. 5-1/2 Bench Plane $375.00
No. 6 Fore Plane $375.00
No. 7 Jointer Plane $425.00
No. 8 Jointer Plane $475.00
No. 10-1/4 Bench Rabbet Plane $375.00
1/2-Inch Shoulder Plane $199.00
Small Shoulder Plane $165.00
Medium Shoulder Plane $195.00
Large Shoulder Plane $250.00
Side Rabbet Planes $225.00
Tongue and Groove Plane $195.00
Bronze Edge Plane $150.00
Large Chisel Plane $199.00
Small Chisel Plane $140.00
Bronze Beading Tool and Blade Set $175.00
Butt Mortise Plane $110.00
Scrub Plane $165.00
Small Router Plane $80.00
Large Router Plane $140.00
Small Scraping Plane, Bronze $175.00
Cabinet Maker's Scraper $215.00
Large Scraping Plane $235.00
Model Maker's Block Plane $75.00
Convex Sole Block Plane $95.00
Low Angle Block Plane $115.00
Iron Low Angle Block Plane $95.00
Standard Angle Block Plane $115.00
Skew Block Plane w/nicker $225.00
Skew Block Plane Iron w/nicker $195.00
Standard Angle Adjustable Mouth Block Plane $165.00
Low Angle Adjustable Mouth Block Plane $165.00
Rabbet Block Plane $165.00
Rabbet Block Plane w/Nicker $175.00
Low Angle Smoothing Plane $265.00
Iron Miter Plane $375.00
Low Angle Jack Plane $245.00
Low Angle Jointer $350.00


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *Lie-Nielsen planes*
> 
> I think I need help. It's happening. I cannot stop researching planes and workbenches lately. I don't have room for a bench, nor money for any planes, but they're just so enticing!
> 
> ...


I dont think there is a single one of us that wouldn't want Lie-Nielsen in our workshops mate your just lucky you have a $ sign and not the £ sign because what you pay in Dollars we pay in Pounds forget the exchange rate with these bad boys .


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Lie-Nielsen planes*
> 
> I think I need help. It's happening. I cannot stop researching planes and workbenches lately. I don't have room for a bench, nor money for any planes, but they're just so enticing!
> 
> ...


No problem. All you need to do is sell your car or take out a second mortgage. Very simple.


----------



## jspelbring (Oct 3, 2006)

gfixler said:


> *Lie-Nielsen planes*
> 
> I think I need help. It's happening. I cannot stop researching planes and workbenches lately. I don't have room for a bench, nor money for any planes, but they're just so enticing!
> 
> ...


Don't forget about their wooden plane! It's even affordable!
http://www.lie-nielsen.com/viewimage.php?product_id=10536&layout=blank


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Lie-Nielsen planes*
> 
> I think I need help. It's happening. I cannot stop researching planes and workbenches lately. I don't have room for a bench, nor money for any planes, but they're just so enticing!
> 
> ...


ROFL! Affordable wooden plane! Have to admit, it's a bit cheaper than I thought it would be. But that list didn't include any chisels.


----------



## dvhart (Feb 22, 2010)

gfixler said:


> *Lie-Nielsen planes*
> 
> I think I need help. It's happening. I cannot stop researching planes and workbenches lately. I don't have room for a bench, nor money for any planes, but they're just so enticing!
> 
> ...


I know the feeling of finding yourself driven to research something you know can't lead anywhere good (or nowhere affordable anyway). I was doing drill presses and routers and router fences recently. I even did the drill press spreadsheet thing. I currently have a GROSS jack plane and stanly low angle block plane. Someday maybe my skills will merit a more subtle selection of planes, but for now it consists of "the big one or the small one"


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

gfixler said:


> *Lie-Nielsen planes*
> 
> I think I need help. It's happening. I cannot stop researching planes and workbenches lately. I don't have room for a bench, nor money for any planes, but they're just so enticing!
> 
> ...


Lie-Nielsen makes wonderful hand tools. I own the 4.5 HAF Smoother. It shaves with the best of them. However, one need not lust over them. You can often find equal quality tools for a fraction of the cost on EBay or Woodnet.net. I love my old Stanleys, Sargent and Union hand planes. All they needed was some TLC to get them back into shape. Save the $'s and restore and old plane and you will be just as happy.

Bruce


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Lie-Nielsen planes*
> 
> I think I need help. It's happening. I cannot stop researching planes and workbenches lately. I don't have room for a bench, nor money for any planes, but they're just so enticing!
> 
> ...


I hear you Gary. I was fool enough to order one of their catalogs. I think my family would actually be relieved if I had a collection of Playboys over the catalogs I have laying around here now. I'd like to get their shoulder plane. That is on my purchase list. More fun that the JC Penney toy catalog I used to look forward to when I was 8.

Sheesh,

David


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *Lie-Nielsen planes*
> 
> I think I need help. It's happening. I cannot stop researching planes and workbenches lately. I don't have room for a bench, nor money for any planes, but they're just so enticing!
> 
> ...


now what I'd find interesting is what they would cost on ebay (both in mint condition and in user condition). Could you research that one for me? lol.


----------



## LeeG (Feb 16, 2010)

gfixler said:


> *Lie-Nielsen planes*
> 
> I think I need help. It's happening. I cannot stop researching planes and workbenches lately. I don't have room for a bench, nor money for any planes, but they're just so enticing!
> 
> ...


Very good timing on this post. I was going to be looking up all of the prices for the planes I that were part of my recent bulk purchase for insurance purposes - this saved me some effort.

They sure are very nice looking tools, but I don't feel confident enough with my sharpening skills to try to sharpen them just yet. A fellow LJ I met at a recent LJ picnic we had has offered some hands-on experience which will certainly help.


----------



## unisaw2 (Feb 2, 2010)

gfixler said:


> *Lie-Nielsen planes*
> 
> I think I need help. It's happening. I cannot stop researching planes and workbenches lately. I don't have room for a bench, nor money for any planes, but they're just so enticing!
> 
> ...


Yah, but after you spend the 10k, you will still need the Marking tools, Scrapers, Chisels, Inlay tools, and the Bench


----------



## MrHudon (Aug 11, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Lie-Nielsen planes*
> 
> I think I need help. It's happening. I cannot stop researching planes and workbenches lately. I don't have room for a bench, nor money for any planes, but they're just so enticing!
> 
> ...


Over the years Stanley produced somewhere around 600 different types of planes, if LN decides to reproduce all of them I think you'll be close to that billion $$.


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

*There's more than one way to split a log...*

My recent battle with the cheap electric chainsaw, and subsequent redesign of my 36" crosscut saw's handle have seen several people recommending I rive my huge logs with a simple wedge and sledgehammer system. I'd seen it done before, but had always thought the splits were messy - not an issue if I'm just making some turning blanks. I also feared that such shock-treatment of the logs would lead to microcracks and extra checking later. I'm probably just being paranoid. Riven furniture seems to hold up just fine.

I decided to look up log splitting with the old wedge method, and happened upon some great examples.

This guy made a wedge with a spike that holds itself in place well:






This guy gives a nice, brief how-to for using 2 wedges to split a long log:






There are also simple contraptions for people who can't, or don't want to swing a sledgehammer, like this one:






And this one:






The Chopper 1 axe has little feet that kick out as you strike a block of wood, helping to hurl the pieces outward:






The Leveraxe uses an offset weight on on side and special tip geometry to cause a twisting motion at the moment of the strike to cleanly break small pieces of wood free (the tire containment idea is also pretty cool). Watch this guy make a couple of Bloomin' Onions:






I'd posted a couple of screw log splitters before, but I think this Ben Hur chariot version deserves a mention:






This has to be one of the most frightening log splitting ideas I've ever seen realized, save perhaps for cedar shake saws. Note the conspicuous lack of safety measures of any kind whatsoever. Who needs em?






But the real bang for your buck comes in when you split logs with black powder:






Can I charge more for furniture made from "exploded wood?"

There are so many more videos of log splitting of every kind. I didn't even bother posting hydraulic things here, of which there are many variations of horizontal and vertical splitters in both powered and manual forms. There is one thing I've learned, though, from watching countless log splitting videos and from posting some myself: You cannot post a video on YouTube that involves methods of cutting, felling, or splitting wood without someone showing up to tell you how terrible you, your methods, and your tools are¹  You just have to know up front that some people are simply not going to like you and whatever method you choose for reducing the size of your trees.

¹ same goes for machinists and any videos posted about machining anything.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *There's more than one way to split a log...*
> 
> My recent battle with the cheap electric chainsaw, and subsequent redesign of my 36" crosscut saw's handle have seen several people recommending I rive my huge logs with a simple wedge and sledgehammer system. I'd seen it done before, but had always thought the splits were messy - not an issue if I'm just making some turning blanks. I also feared that such shock-treatment of the logs would lead to microcracks and extra checking later. I'm probably just being paranoid. Riven furniture seems to hold up just fine.
> 
> ...


I have split a lot of wood. I thnk it is hard to beat a few wedges and a maul in the by hand methods. Most of those gimmicks could be easily beat with a maul. If you get into power, that's another stroy ;-)


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *There's more than one way to split a log...*
> 
> My recent battle with the cheap electric chainsaw, and subsequent redesign of my 36" crosscut saw's handle have seen several people recommending I rive my huge logs with a simple wedge and sledgehammer system. I'd seen it done before, but had always thought the splits were messy - not an issue if I'm just making some turning blanks. I also feared that such shock-treatment of the logs would lead to microcracks and extra checking later. I'm probably just being paranoid. Riven furniture seems to hold up just fine.
> 
> ...


Dynamite!!


----------



## FordMike (Nov 23, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *There's more than one way to split a log...*
> 
> My recent battle with the cheap electric chainsaw, and subsequent redesign of my 36" crosscut saw's handle have seen several people recommending I rive my huge logs with a simple wedge and sledgehammer system. I'd seen it done before, but had always thought the splits were messy - not an issue if I'm just making some turning blanks. I also feared that such shock-treatment of the logs would lead to microcracks and extra checking later. I'm probably just being paranoid. Riven furniture seems to hold up just fine.
> 
> ...


I have a background in forestry and logging. I grew up on the edge of Redwood country, the son of an Okie share cropper, and you can split enormous logs with enough wedges and maul. I currently use wooden wedges and a maul to split stumps into 4 or 5 pieces after I cut the loggs for furniture wood, mostly walnut but also sycamore, maple, Redwood, and Buckeye. If you use the natural heart checks, and make sure your wedges are cut with the grain and a good tough material, and lots of them , but remember you will only be able to follow grain. Straight grain logs will will give you straight cants. Some mood is unsplitable, Buckeye logs, the root balls are easy, Monterey Cypress, Madrone.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

gfixler said:


> *There's more than one way to split a log...*
> 
> My recent battle with the cheap electric chainsaw, and subsequent redesign of my 36" crosscut saw's handle have seen several people recommending I rive my huge logs with a simple wedge and sledgehammer system. I'd seen it done before, but had always thought the splits were messy - not an issue if I'm just making some turning blanks. I also feared that such shock-treatment of the logs would lead to microcracks and extra checking later. I'm probably just being paranoid. Riven furniture seems to hold up just fine.
> 
> ...


I use dynamite all the time in my woodworking. Whats the big deal?


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

gfixler said:


> *There's more than one way to split a log...*
> 
> My recent battle with the cheap electric chainsaw, and subsequent redesign of my 36" crosscut saw's handle have seen several people recommending I rive my huge logs with a simple wedge and sledgehammer system. I'd seen it done before, but had always thought the splits were messy - not an issue if I'm just making some turning blanks. I also feared that such shock-treatment of the logs would lead to microcracks and extra checking later. I'm probably just being paranoid. Riven furniture seems to hold up just fine.
> 
> ...


I split 5' diameter logs with nothing more than a sledge and wedges…regularly.


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

gfixler said:


> *There's more than one way to split a log...*
> 
> My recent battle with the cheap electric chainsaw, and subsequent redesign of my 36" crosscut saw's handle have seen several people recommending I rive my huge logs with a simple wedge and sledgehammer system. I'd seen it done before, but had always thought the splits were messy - not an issue if I'm just making some turning blanks. I also feared that such shock-treatment of the logs would lead to microcracks and extra checking later. I'm probably just being paranoid. Riven furniture seems to hold up just fine.
> 
> ...


...but boy would it be fun to use black powder !!!


----------



## WoodyWoodWrecker (Jul 1, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *There's more than one way to split a log...*
> 
> My recent battle with the cheap electric chainsaw, and subsequent redesign of my 36" crosscut saw's handle have seen several people recommending I rive my huge logs with a simple wedge and sledgehammer system. I'd seen it done before, but had always thought the splits were messy - not an issue if I'm just making some turning blanks. I also feared that such shock-treatment of the logs would lead to microcracks and extra checking later. I'm probably just being paranoid. Riven furniture seems to hold up just fine.
> 
> ...


I think the *********************************** Log Splitter could be safer than swinging a maul or an axe. I've had them ricochet off the log or I miss the log completely (never said I was a pro) and almost hit my leg or foot. At least the maul on the wheel will stay put. I would just have to make sure my hand isn't in the way. We do that all the time with tablesaws, bandsaws, routers, etc.


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *There's more than one way to split a log...*
> 
> My recent battle with the cheap electric chainsaw, and subsequent redesign of my 36" crosscut saw's handle have seen several people recommending I rive my huge logs with a simple wedge and sledgehammer system. I'd seen it done before, but had always thought the splits were messy - not an issue if I'm just making some turning blanks. I also feared that such shock-treatment of the logs would lead to microcracks and extra checking later. I'm probably just being paranoid. Riven furniture seems to hold up just fine.
> 
> ...


Nice collection. Safetey Glasses were not even a concern, for these .
Thanks for posting


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *There's more than one way to split a log...*
> 
> My recent battle with the cheap electric chainsaw, and subsequent redesign of my 36" crosscut saw's handle have seen several people recommending I rive my huge logs with a simple wedge and sledgehammer system. I'd seen it done before, but had always thought the splits were messy - not an issue if I'm just making some turning blanks. I also feared that such shock-treatment of the logs would lead to microcracks and extra checking later. I'm probably just being paranoid. Riven furniture seems to hold up just fine.
> 
> ...


That *********************************** log splitter video is just precious. Good excuse to get me a water wheel!


----------



## RichardH (Mar 7, 2010)

gfixler said:


> *There's more than one way to split a log...*
> 
> My recent battle with the cheap electric chainsaw, and subsequent redesign of my 36" crosscut saw's handle have seen several people recommending I rive my huge logs with a simple wedge and sledgehammer system. I'd seen it done before, but had always thought the splits were messy - not an issue if I'm just making some turning blanks. I also feared that such shock-treatment of the logs would lead to microcracks and extra checking later. I'm probably just being paranoid. Riven furniture seems to hold up just fine.
> 
> ...


Love the giant wheel log splitter and especially how calm that guy seems next to the deadly contraption. It seems to work surprisingly well, but think I'll stick to a chainsaw or simple wedge!


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *There's more than one way to split a log...*
> 
> My recent battle with the cheap electric chainsaw, and subsequent redesign of my 36" crosscut saw's handle have seen several people recommending I rive my huge logs with a simple wedge and sledgehammer system. I'd seen it done before, but had always thought the splits were messy - not an issue if I'm just making some turning blanks. I also feared that such shock-treatment of the logs would lead to microcracks and extra checking later. I'm probably just being paranoid. Riven furniture seems to hold up just fine.
> 
> ...


Didn't I see the Unicorn splitter or something like it in the movie "FARGO"??


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

*The Robland Axis Ergo panel saw*

This thing quite literally wouldn't fit in my garage. Take everything out of my garage right now, and take off a wall of your choosing, and you couldn't slide this into it and replace the wall. I'm still putting it on my wishlist.






Watch it in even higher resolution here.


----------



## Greedo (Apr 18, 2010)

gfixler said:


> *The Robland Axis Ergo panel saw*
> 
> This thing quite literally wouldn't fit in my garage. Take everything out of my garage right now, and take off a wall of your choosing, and you couldn't slide this into it and replace the wall. I'm still putting it on my wishlist.
> 
> ...


panel saws like these are dreamtools, i really wish i had one. we have a similar one in school, and at the lumberyard where i always need to get my panels cut to dimension.
maybe if i rearrange my shop i can fit one in, the guy from the lumberyard wants to sell me their 3rd one, the oldest for €600…


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *The Robland Axis Ergo panel saw*
> 
> This thing quite literally wouldn't fit in my garage. Take everything out of my garage right now, and take off a wall of your choosing, and you couldn't slide this into it and replace the wall. I'm still putting it on my wishlist.
> 
> ...


it wuold take a 48 hours workdays before it can be possiple to pay
for this kind of monsters….........LOL
you never see the fammely again


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

gfixler said:


> *The Robland Axis Ergo panel saw*
> 
> This thing quite literally wouldn't fit in my garage. Take everything out of my garage right now, and take off a wall of your choosing, and you couldn't slide this into it and replace the wall. I'm still putting it on my wishlist.
> 
> ...


The music makes the video. That, and the ghost operator at the end.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *The Robland Axis Ergo panel saw*
> 
> This thing quite literally wouldn't fit in my garage. Take everything out of my garage right now, and take off a wall of your choosing, and you couldn't slide this into it and replace the wall. I'm still putting it on my wishlist.
> 
> ...


Sure lookd like overkill and probably costs more than my SUV does, but on the other hand…..


----------



## jlsmith5963 (Mar 26, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *The Robland Axis Ergo panel saw*
> 
> This thing quite literally wouldn't fit in my garage. Take everything out of my garage right now, and take off a wall of your choosing, and you couldn't slide this into it and replace the wall. I'm still putting it on my wishlist.
> 
> ...


all those digital and hydraulic gizmos and then at the 40 sec that funky little hand screw and analog dial with the sheet metal indicator?... really? lol


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *The Robland Axis Ergo panel saw*
> 
> This thing quite literally wouldn't fit in my garage. Take everything out of my garage right now, and take off a wall of your choosing, and you couldn't slide this into it and replace the wall. I'm still putting it on my wishlist.
> 
> ...


I have a Felder slider that is similar to this saw. My does not have automatic controls for tilt or blade raise and lower. However, the digital fence and other features make these saws very accurate and safe.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *The Robland Axis Ergo panel saw*
> 
> This thing quite literally wouldn't fit in my garage. Take everything out of my garage right now, and take off a wall of your choosing, and you couldn't slide this into it and replace the wall. I'm still putting it on my wishlist.
> 
> ...


They look amazing with a price to match


----------



## RBWoodworker (Mar 22, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *The Robland Axis Ergo panel saw*
> 
> This thing quite literally wouldn't fit in my garage. Take everything out of my garage right now, and take off a wall of your choosing, and you couldn't slide this into it and replace the wall. I'm still putting it on my wishlist.
> 
> ...


The Robland is another Laguna tool product.. uh uh!! no way Jose for me.. I wouldn't touch it with a 10' pole.. it's what we have now in the shop..I would totally for with John Ormsby's Felder

Sorry Gary to dis your dream..I'm just talking about over a year.. not months, but a year of haggling with Laguna tools over this saw..


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *The Robland Axis Ergo panel saw*
> 
> This thing quite literally wouldn't fit in my garage. Take everything out of my garage right now, and take off a wall of your choosing, and you couldn't slide this into it and replace the wall. I'm still putting it on my wishlist.
> 
> ...


I have a panel saw with sliding table not quite in this league but beautiful to operate I can cut a complete 8 by 4 sheet on it without problems.This is a particularily nice one though well done I wish it were mine.Alistair


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *The Robland Axis Ergo panel saw*
> 
> This thing quite literally wouldn't fit in my garage. Take everything out of my garage right now, and take off a wall of your choosing, and you couldn't slide this into it and replace the wall. I'm still putting it on my wishlist.
> 
> ...


I love how some of you guys have used or even own saws like this. To me, all of these tools are just magic I find on the internet


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

*drill-powered wheelchair*

This is being manufactured by DPX Systems.






Apparently you can get 4 miles out of one cordless drill's charge (190lbs man). I guess if you go a little less than 2 miles, you can use the drill for a little bit when you get there, and still have enough to get back home.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *drill-powered wheelchair*
> 
> This is being manufactured by DPX Systems.
> 
> ...


Cool!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *drill-powered wheelchair*
> 
> This is being manufactured by DPX Systems.
> 
> ...


A new idea that is amazing. I bet it won't be long before someone comes up with a drill powered bicycle.

Update….Well, I just looked at their website and they do have a drill powered bicycle.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *drill-powered wheelchair*
> 
> This is being manufactured by DPX Systems.
> 
> ...


this is great news 
but it must be a little tricky for the user to change battery and drill :-(

thank´s for sharing it

Dennis


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

*Now THAT is a sharp plane*

http://benchcrafted.blogspot.com/2010/03/effortless-workholding-meets-effortless.html

Scroll down and watch the video.

The plane is a Brese, and that particular model is here.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Now THAT is a sharp plane*
> 
> http://benchcrafted.blogspot.com/2010/03/effortless-workholding-meets-effortless.html
> 
> ...


Now that is amazing…


----------



## Alonso83 (Jul 14, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Now THAT is a sharp plane*
> 
> http://benchcrafted.blogspot.com/2010/03/effortless-workholding-meets-effortless.html
> 
> ...


Yeah, I saw that video before… that's really scary sharp, i don't even want to get my fingers close to a blade that sharp. I wonder if he used any special method to get the blade so sharp.


----------



## DrewM (Mar 10, 2010)

gfixler said:


> *Now THAT is a sharp plane*
> 
> http://benchcrafted.blogspot.com/2010/03/effortless-workholding-meets-effortless.html
> 
> ...


amazing stuff there, by the way the deposit on that plane is $900


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *Now THAT is a sharp plane*
> 
> http://benchcrafted.blogspot.com/2010/03/effortless-workholding-meets-effortless.html
> 
> ...


Stunned…. speechless….. thanks for sharing!


----------



## russ960 (Dec 22, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Now THAT is a sharp plane*
> 
> http://benchcrafted.blogspot.com/2010/03/effortless-workholding-meets-effortless.html
> 
> ...


Sweet plane.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Now THAT is a sharp plane*
> 
> http://benchcrafted.blogspot.com/2010/03/effortless-workholding-meets-effortless.html
> 
> ...


Beautiful workmanship, unfortuneatly: If you gotta ask you can't afford it!!!!

I can't afford it…


----------



## Rileysdad (Jun 4, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Now THAT is a sharp plane*
> 
> http://benchcrafted.blogspot.com/2010/03/effortless-workholding-meets-effortless.html
> 
> ...


I went to that Lie-Nielsen Hand Tool Event in Chicago and had a chance to try that plane and others that Ron Breese had there. I'll tell you what: If I had even the slightest way to justify the cost of one of those planes, I'd have two. I'm working on it.


----------



## BradJacob (Mar 10, 2010)

gfixler said:


> *Now THAT is a sharp plane*
> 
> http://benchcrafted.blogspot.com/2010/03/effortless-workholding-meets-effortless.html
> 
> ...


I think that plane does that because its beefy. And look at the thickness of the blade. Little or no chatter and a really scary-sharpening… No magic there, and no plane is worth $1000. Just saying…


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

*Bridge City Tools Jointmaker Pro v2*

Well, this just shot to the top of my wishlist. I've for at least 6 years now been specifically wishing for a really accurate, really quiet way to cut wood in my house after hours, when I can't run power tools due to neighbors close by here in crowded LA.

Scroll to the bottom to watch the video, or watch it on YouTube in higher quality.

It's a bit crazy-priced right now at ~$1200, but I'm sure that'll come down. For now, I'm dreaming of a few additions to it already. I'd love something like the Incra FlipStop Fence, but raised up about 2" so the blade can always pass under it. The sacrificial material would be beneath the fence with the super accurate and repeatable flip stop riding above it. This would allow for setting the fence's teeth and ruler once up front, and later changing out the sacrificial material without having to change it. I'd also like the material area to be open on each side so a longer piece of material could be fed in from one side and continually slid over as it got eaten up. You'd be able to take a 2' length of wood and use every 1/8" of it as sacrificial surface, then flip it over to use the opposite side. Something like toggle clamps could hold it against the fence and base securely to make sliding it over at any point trivial.

Oh, and I also would add miter gauge abilities as seen in the Incra Jig Miter Gauge 1000HD, which has 180° of positive stops, and a vernier scale for 1/10° stops between those. A setup as described above would allow for the most flawless, and quietest work ever. I could crank out perfect segmented bowl pieces while watching TV in the living room (wooden floors are easy to vacuum!).


----------



## woody57 (Jan 6, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Bridge City Tools Jointmaker Pro v2*
> 
> Well, this just shot to the top of my wishlist. I've for at least 6 years now been specifically wishing for a really accurate, really quiet way to cut wood in my house after hours, when I can't run power tools due to neighbors close by here in crowded LA.
> 
> ...


That is the most accurate hand saw I have ever seen. It would be great for hand cut dovetails.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *Bridge City Tools Jointmaker Pro v2*
> 
> Well, this just shot to the top of my wishlist. I've for at least 6 years now been specifically wishing for a really accurate, really quiet way to cut wood in my house after hours, when I can't run power tools due to neighbors close by here in crowded LA.
> 
> ...


Oh, noooo..I finally got that music out of my head, and here it is again! At first glance, the machine is impressive; and I see the person who posted the video has deflected a lot of criticism since I saw the video last summer. If it's what you GOT to have, sure, go for it! I hadn't thought of the noise issue before. I assume it only does cross-cuts, Gary. Does it rip? I'll resist the temptation to ask whether there is a dado-head conversion. I saw this at the last woodworking trade show I attended, but there was nobody around to demonstrate. I wonder if one of these couldn't be built at home, with a backsaw and an armload of this: http://cgi.ebay.ca/36-Bosch-T-Slot-Metric-Aluminum-Extrusion-45x90MM-9Pc-/160510010861?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item255f2465ed as an example.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

gfixler said:


> *Bridge City Tools Jointmaker Pro v2*
> 
> Well, this just shot to the top of my wishlist. I've for at least 6 years now been specifically wishing for a really accurate, really quiet way to cut wood in my house after hours, when I can't run power tools due to neighbors close by here in crowded LA.
> 
> ...


I have been looking at that saw for a while. It looks sweet, but yow, the price. And they have not dropped it. That video is from May 2008.

But it is so fricken cool. And it would solve your noise requirements.

Good luck, that would be great.
Steve


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *Bridge City Tools Jointmaker Pro v2*
> 
> Well, this just shot to the top of my wishlist. I've for at least 6 years now been specifically wishing for a really accurate, really quiet way to cut wood in my house after hours, when I can't run power tools due to neighbors close by here in crowded LA.
> 
> ...


The price was about $900 six months ago. Now it seems to be over $1000. It's my only objection.


----------



## DonH (Sep 8, 2010)

gfixler said:


> *Bridge City Tools Jointmaker Pro v2*
> 
> Well, this just shot to the top of my wishlist. I've for at least 6 years now been specifically wishing for a really accurate, really quiet way to cut wood in my house after hours, when I can't run power tools due to neighbors close by here in crowded LA.
> 
> ...


I don't know what to think of this tool - conceptually I like it but it seems so way overpriced. I decided to examine building something like it but the cost and level of effort and design challenges shot down the "business case" to do it yourself - maybe it is not overpriced after all.

I would like to try one out before making that kind of investment in a niche market tool - anybody know where one could do that?


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Bridge City Tools Jointmaker Pro v2*
> 
> Well, this just shot to the top of my wishlist. I've for at least 6 years now been specifically wishing for a really accurate, really quiet way to cut wood in my house after hours, when I can't run power tools due to neighbors close by here in crowded LA.
> 
> ...


extremly cool, they have a bunch more videos on their you tube sight,

I plan on checking it out later. Yes very expensive, my guess is they

are one offs, so don't expect a price break.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

gfixler said:


> *Bridge City Tools Jointmaker Pro v2*
> 
> Well, this just shot to the top of my wishlist. I've for at least 6 years now been specifically wishing for a really accurate, really quiet way to cut wood in my house after hours, when I can't run power tools due to neighbors close by here in crowded LA.
> 
> ...


Very cool, very precise looking, but WAY overpriced IMHO


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Bridge City Tools Jointmaker Pro v2*
> 
> Well, this just shot to the top of my wishlist. I've for at least 6 years now been specifically wishing for a really accurate, really quiet way to cut wood in my house after hours, when I can't run power tools due to neighbors close by here in crowded LA.
> 
> ...


Emmett - the quote at the end - "It is the cleanest sawcut I've ever seen, whether by hand or power." - is from Christopher Schwarz, editor at Popular Woodworking. I always trust his recommendations, because he's like a scientist with this stuff. He takes every process he comes across and tries it again and again, changing every variable he can think of to see which combinations work best, and which variables matter the most. He generates really good, empirical data this way, and it's clear in the videos all over the web of him sharpening saws and planes, and figuring out what works best with what wood that he really cares about it.

He also researches a lot, and will cite all kinds of research in his talks, and usually how half of it contradicts the other half, necessitating his forays into testing it all himself. I think I've seen him write or talk about over a dozen saws now, and he is very up front about not liking a tool. Too, as editor, he has a lot of tools sent to him for testing, and he reviews how they work, often testing several brands against each other. When I saw that the quote above was from him, my eyebrows went up, and my confidence grew a lot.

Poopiekat - There is also a rip blade. The guy in this video talks about it (really likes it). Also, yes, my mind has been spinning over here trying to figure out how to build one myself! Instead of a backsaw, I was thinking of a replacement blade from a ryoba. That one has rip and crosscut sides to it. I'd like to invent a system that can roll over to switch from one to the other.

Steve - hadn't realized the video was so old. That's disappointing! I want a major price drop soon!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Bridge City Tools Jointmaker Pro v2*
> 
> Well, this just shot to the top of my wishlist. I've for at least 6 years now been specifically wishing for a really accurate, really quiet way to cut wood in my house after hours, when I can't run power tools due to neighbors close by here in crowded LA.
> 
> ...


its a great tool yes but way too what I ever will pay for it

take care
Dennis


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *Bridge City Tools Jointmaker Pro v2*
> 
> Well, this just shot to the top of my wishlist. I've for at least 6 years now been specifically wishing for a really accurate, really quiet way to cut wood in my house after hours, when I can't run power tools due to neighbors close by here in crowded LA.
> 
> ...


I could be wrong, but it is my understanding that you won't really ever see a price drop on bridge city tools. I think they build niche products that are often expensive (and collectible too). They make limited production runs and once they sell out, you need to wait till the next run (to limit excess inventory). I can't afford 95% of their items though so I don't spend too much time following them, so I could be wrong.

Their kerfmaker sounds like it has quite the following among those of us with more limited funds.


----------



## DonH (Sep 8, 2010)

gfixler said:


> *Bridge City Tools Jointmaker Pro v2*
> 
> Well, this just shot to the top of my wishlist. I've for at least 6 years now been specifically wishing for a really accurate, really quiet way to cut wood in my house after hours, when I can't run power tools due to neighbors close by here in crowded LA.
> 
> ...


I did make a mock up to test the concept of how the saw cuts and it worked. In my limited test it seemed a high quality saw blade with lots of teeth is required - a coarse blade would be hard to work with I think, ruling out Ryobi.

An option is to practice a lot with hand saws and save a whole bunch of money. That was the approach I took and I am getting fairly consistent with hand sawn joinery and crosscuts (I find crosscuts are the hardest for some reason). requires about 1/2 hour of daily practice though.


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Bridge City Tools Jointmaker Pro v2*
> 
> Well, this just shot to the top of my wishlist. I've for at least 6 years now been specifically wishing for a really accurate, really quiet way to cut wood in my house after hours, when I can't run power tools due to neighbors close by here in crowded LA.
> 
> ...


Hokie - I went through all of their videos last night, while drooling, and saw the kerfmaker and the tenonmaker. I want them! Also, no fair them making collectible tools once per year and never again! They're up to their 17th one-off now. I'm 90% sure I'm going to be making kerf and tenon makers on my CNC mini mill. I've had it for 4 years now, and I've hardly used it. That's one of my goals for '11 - to start really using my CNC setup.

DonH - I've gotten pretty good with the saws with the tremendous amounts of hand sawing I've done this past year. I still want one of these! I think I'm going to be mocking something up this coming year and building myself something with all the bells and whistles I want. The hardest part will be the precision, of course.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *Bridge City Tools Jointmaker Pro v2*
> 
> Well, this just shot to the top of my wishlist. I've for at least 6 years now been specifically wishing for a really accurate, really quiet way to cut wood in my house after hours, when I can't run power tools due to neighbors close by here in crowded LA.
> 
> ...


Gary,
Shouldn't be too hard to fabricate something like this. Four steel shafts mounted horizontally, two for each side of a split feed table (1/2" aluminum plates) that rides on recirculating ball bearings. A flat saw blade (I have a 24" backsaw in mind for this) clamped to some sort of raisable platen. Yeah, it's do-able! I've always wondered if I could clamp an old handsaw to the outer edge of a table saw extension wing, teeth side up….What would it do?


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Bridge City Tools Jointmaker Pro v2*
> 
> Well, this just shot to the top of my wishlist. I've for at least 6 years now been specifically wishing for a really accurate, really quiet way to cut wood in my house after hours, when I can't run power tools due to neighbors close by here in crowded LA.
> 
> ...


My comments, same as Steve's. Each time someone brings up this saw, I look at the videos and drool all over the screen. Then my mind goes into design-my-own mode. It spurred a new aspect this time. Maybe enough to do a mockup myself.

>I'll resist the temptation to ask whether there is a dado-head conversion.
I don't care who you are, that was funny. (LTCG)

Gary, I can't believe you don't use your cnc mill. I have a micro mill being converted to cnc and hope to take delivery next week.

Poopie, maybe you looked at the Single Wing(SW) for $800 and not the Pro. Just a thought.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

gfixler said:


> *Bridge City Tools Jointmaker Pro v2*
> 
> Well, this just shot to the top of my wishlist. I've for at least 6 years now been specifically wishing for a really accurate, really quiet way to cut wood in my house after hours, when I can't run power tools due to neighbors close by here in crowded LA.
> 
> ...


Same as Poopiekat, that music is playing real loud. My brain has gone nuts thinking about building one of these. The aluminum extrusions as linked to above go on sale on eBay all the time now. Both the Bosch and http://stores.ebay.com/8020-Inc-Garage-Sale which has all the brackets, plates, and what not. Now that linear bearings have gotten pretty cheap at someplace like VXB http://www.vxb.com/page/bearings/CTGY/LM
this seems like a fun little project.

It seems like you might only need two bearing assemblies, kind of like a crosscut sled riding in the miter slots. The table can be connected at the front and the back of the slit. I guess it depends…. Maybe the table could be hinged at the back and it would tilt up. Seems like it might be easier to engineer than a blade that raises.

Make it stop.
Steve


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Bridge City Tools Jointmaker Pro v2*
> 
> Well, this just shot to the top of my wishlist. I've for at least 6 years now been specifically wishing for a really accurate, really quiet way to cut wood in my house after hours, when I can't run power tools due to neighbors close by here in crowded LA.
> 
> ...


in the construction mode My mind tell me I just have to use a wornout tablesaw without the motor
and use a panelsawblade instead of a tablesawblade
and then use a crosscutslede

Dennis


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Bridge City Tools Jointmaker Pro v2*
> 
> Well, this just shot to the top of my wishlist. I've for at least 6 years now been specifically wishing for a really accurate, really quiet way to cut wood in my house after hours, when I can't run power tools due to neighbors close by here in crowded LA.
> 
> ...


poopiekat - I'm starting to look around at cool, probably expensive things, like these rails (they come in 24 and 48 inch lengths) and these JET Rail roller blocks. These guys don't seem to like ball bearings slides for sawdust heavy applications, but the roller blocks can have beryllium copper scrapers to keep debris out and eliminate shaft scoring, though it would apparently just roll over debris anyway. From the same page, Whispah Slides look like a potentially cheaper, woodworking-safe mechanism. (mostly I just wanted to use this comment to bookmark those 

rance - I can't believe I rarely use it, too. I've wanted a CNC mill since I was a child, for at least 2 decades now. Then I found out there were affordable mini mills, and blew a load of money on it. Then the reality of how much work was involved getting it going all the time (I went with free/open software, which isn't as ready-to-go as the non-free stuff), and I usually end up just writing code on my computer instead, making things in there. I do want to get past that laziness and get on it, though. There are so many things to make!

Steve - pretty affordable options there! It's nice to get some kind of price. The place I was looking (higher up in my comment here) is one of those call-for-a-quote places (so frustrating). Still, I do worry a bit about the slides wherein you can see the balls in the grooves. Sawdust is going to cake up in those over time. I was thinking the same thing about the number of slides. I don't know that I need to split the table ever. Maybe there's a reason, but I would rather have a killer miter gauge/fence setup instead of relying on an angle gauge against the side of the table to shift the table sides. One of the trickiest things is setting the heights of the front and back of the blade (almost want the front pivot to be centered with the surface of the table, so you can raise the back without moving it), and the yaw of the blade. Lots to think about.

Dennis - that's good thinking!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

gfixler said:


> *Bridge City Tools Jointmaker Pro v2*
> 
> Well, this just shot to the top of my wishlist. I've for at least 6 years now been specifically wishing for a really accurate, really quiet way to cut wood in my house after hours, when I can't run power tools due to neighbors close by here in crowded LA.
> 
> ...


Gary,
Look at the V-groove and U-groove bearings linked to at the bottom of that page at VXB. I used V-groove on my CNC, (I have pics in my project and blog#2) they have no problem with dust. They are really nice, and pretty cheap. You can run them on angle iron (or stainless). The same with the U-groove, it just depends on if you want to have the rail be a flat bar or a round bar.

But the bearings will be under the table. Not a huge amount of dust there. But you are right, there will be some.

I still think it might be easier to lower the table on a hinge, like in a homebuilt drum sander. I donknow.

Steve


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Bridge City Tools Jointmaker Pro v2*
> 
> Well, this just shot to the top of my wishlist. I've for at least 6 years now been specifically wishing for a really accurate, really quiet way to cut wood in my house after hours, when I can't run power tools due to neighbors close by here in crowded LA.
> 
> ...


thank´s Gary 
I have tought of playing in my old grey cells called a brain how to build a tablesaw 
jsut to see how much trouble it wuold give me , just as a fun exesice …LOL
and I can´t see that this is different from a tablesaw it has the same functions 
you need to do so changing a tablesaw a bit and you have it
and ad a slede one for straightcuts and one for every angle cut you want 
so I can´t realy see why the have to take so high a price for it there is nothing new in it
even there sawblades has a high price

take care
Dennis


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *Bridge City Tools Jointmaker Pro v2*
> 
> Well, this just shot to the top of my wishlist. I've for at least 6 years now been specifically wishing for a really accurate, really quiet way to cut wood in my house after hours, when I can't run power tools due to neighbors close by here in crowded LA.
> 
> ...


Gary, I scored some aluminum fixtures from a 5-S sale at work. This is exactly the kind of hardware that would work right for building a saw of this type, it's like adult tinkertoys or Lego!. I made a mock-up so that you can visualize. This stuff is called "80/20" or browse ebay for 't-nut' and you'll find sellers who specialize in new, or recycled pieces of salvage. When you visit their e-bay stores, there is a bunch of bits and pieces to make your heart go a-flutter! Here's some pics of my mock-up, just to tease you:    
I used a miter-saw track for the primary mover, dispensing with the need for ball-bushings or other expensive hardware. There are nylon runners you can buy that fit perfectly in the 'track of this extruded aluminum, for all the linear motion you'd need! I removed the handle from an old backsaw, and clamped it temporarily to a different profile of aluminum that rotates in a steel bracket. Voila!!


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

*Now THAT's a dust collector*

I had an opportunity this past week to work with a small team for 3 days on the Disney lot in Burbank. This is the campus where Walt used to work (his office has been preserved there), and where many of the original animated and live action films were created. It was built on 51 acres with profits from "Snow White" (1937) to serve what Walt presciently saw as a need to grow the animation side of his company. There's a history of the studios here, with pics. One of these pics shows walt inside the mill, a large, warehouse-like building I've passed often enough while on the lot (we work nearby - coworkers and I occasionally have lunch there), and in which all the woodworking needed for the sound stage sets is done. I'd love to get a peek inside one day!

For whatever reason, I've walked by this 3+ story contraption before without realizing what I was seeing. The mill building is on the left, and that is officially the largest cyclonic dust collector/separator I've ever seen. It's designed such that a truck can pull in under it and drive away when full. Humorously, throughout the week I kept seeing everything from golf carts to expensive convertibles with their tops down parked under it, dust chute material draped across them. I guess it doesn't get used anymore, or those folks are dumb or brave. Oh, and the folks in the shot are my team. The two on the left work with me all the time. The two on the right flew in from Canada and Australia for the week, just for this one assignment. We had a great time.

*Click for a much larger view!*


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Now THAT's a dust collector*
> 
> I had an opportunity this past week to work with a small team for 3 days on the Disney lot in Burbank. This is the campus where Walt used to work (his office has been preserved there), and where many of the original animated and live action films were created. It was built on 51 acres with profits from "Snow White" (1937) to serve what Walt presciently saw as a need to grow the animation side of his company. There's a history of the studios here, with pics. One of these pics shows walt inside the mill, a large, warehouse-like building I've passed often enough while on the lot (we work nearby - coworkers and I occasionally have lunch there), and in which all the woodworking needed for the sound stage sets is done. I'd love to get a peek inside one day!
> 
> ...


they used to have these in all the lumber yards
a big box with a chute
and would drive a truck under 
or next to and dump the sawdust in 
now days even the particulate gets used from the mills

changing times i guess

good to see you again gary
that wood you have at home should be getting close to ready
now you just need to find time to do something with it


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Now THAT's a dust collector*
> 
> I had an opportunity this past week to work with a small team for 3 days on the Disney lot in Burbank. This is the campus where Walt used to work (his office has been preserved there), and where many of the original animated and live action films were created. It was built on 51 acres with profits from "Snow White" (1937) to serve what Walt presciently saw as a need to grow the animation side of his company. There's a history of the studios here, with pics. One of these pics shows walt inside the mill, a large, warehouse-like building I've passed often enough while on the lot (we work nearby - coworkers and I occasionally have lunch there), and in which all the woodworking needed for the sound stage sets is done. I'd love to get a peek inside one day!
> 
> ...


I don't intend to be a "topper" here, but I have my own picture of an enormous cyclone. This is at a 300,000 sf cabinet factory just south of Albuquerque, NM. I took this shot from the shoulder of southbound I-25. Those are standard size 18-wheeler trailers.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Now THAT's a dust collector*
> 
> I had an opportunity this past week to work with a small team for 3 days on the Disney lot in Burbank. This is the campus where Walt used to work (his office has been preserved there), and where many of the original animated and live action films were created. It was built on 51 acres with profits from "Snow White" (1937) to serve what Walt presciently saw as a need to grow the animation side of his company. There's a history of the studios here, with pics. One of these pics shows walt inside the mill, a large, warehouse-like building I've passed often enough while on the lot (we work nearby - coworkers and I occasionally have lunch there), and in which all the woodworking needed for the sound stage sets is done. I'd love to get a peek inside one day!
> 
> ...


Gary, you seem to lead a charmed life!!! Or at least you gota really cool job.

I worked in the polishing department for G Leblanc Corperation for 7 years

polishing clairinet bodies. Used the dust collector there everyday for 7 years

yet never seen it. It was in back of the building or on the roof. I have no

Idea who had to empty it…or even if it was emptied once in those 7 years!!!!


----------



## Mickit (Feb 6, 2010)

gfixler said:


> *Now THAT's a dust collector*
> 
> I had an opportunity this past week to work with a small team for 3 days on the Disney lot in Burbank. This is the campus where Walt used to work (his office has been preserved there), and where many of the original animated and live action films were created. It was built on 51 acres with profits from "Snow White" (1937) to serve what Walt presciently saw as a need to grow the animation side of his company. There's a history of the studios here, with pics. One of these pics shows walt inside the mill, a large, warehouse-like building I've passed often enough while on the lot (we work nearby - coworkers and I occasionally have lunch there), and in which all the woodworking needed for the sound stage sets is done. I'd love to get a peek inside one day!
> 
> ...


At the moulding plant I recently worked at(we were not a large operation)we produced three large fruit trucks of wast chips and dust daily, sold to local ranchers for their horse barns. The only thing that we did not collect was the walnut dust. When I worked at Warner Brothers in my early years…the extractors at the prop shop had to be shut down during recording due to the vibrations produced and audible…even in the soundproofed set buildings. No telling how much was produced there…


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

gfixler said:


> *Now THAT's a dust collector*
> 
> I had an opportunity this past week to work with a small team for 3 days on the Disney lot in Burbank. This is the campus where Walt used to work (his office has been preserved there), and where many of the original animated and live action films were created. It was built on 51 acres with profits from "Snow White" (1937) to serve what Walt presciently saw as a need to grow the animation side of his company. There's a history of the studios here, with pics. One of these pics shows walt inside the mill, a large, warehouse-like building I've passed often enough while on the lot (we work nearby - coworkers and I occasionally have lunch there), and in which all the woodworking needed for the sound stage sets is done. I'd love to get a peek inside one day!
> 
> ...


Guess Mimi wouldn't let me put that one in the basement ;^)

Lew


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Now THAT's a dust collector*
> 
> I had an opportunity this past week to work with a small team for 3 days on the Disney lot in Burbank. This is the campus where Walt used to work (his office has been preserved there), and where many of the original animated and live action films were created. It was built on 51 acres with profits from "Snow White" (1937) to serve what Walt presciently saw as a need to grow the animation side of his company. There's a history of the studios here, with pics. One of these pics shows walt inside the mill, a large, warehouse-like building I've passed often enough while on the lot (we work nearby - coworkers and I occasionally have lunch there), and in which all the woodworking needed for the sound stage sets is done. I'd love to get a peek inside one day!
> 
> ...


patron - agreed! Always need more time. In fact, I'm rushing out the door in a few!

JJohnston - that's quite a pipe they got running to that thing!

Bob - it is indeed a very fun life. I'm always thankful. Was that dust collector for metal chips?

Mickey - very cool that you got to work for the WB! I'm sure there was all kinds of fun stuff going on there.

Lew - I'm not helping you move it in


----------



## OCG (May 17, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Now THAT's a dust collector*
> 
> I had an opportunity this past week to work with a small team for 3 days on the Disney lot in Burbank. This is the campus where Walt used to work (his office has been preserved there), and where many of the original animated and live action films were created. It was built on 51 acres with profits from "Snow White" (1937) to serve what Walt presciently saw as a need to grow the animation side of his company. There's a history of the studios here, with pics. One of these pics shows walt inside the mill, a large, warehouse-like building I've passed often enough while on the lot (we work nearby - coworkers and I occasionally have lunch there), and in which all the woodworking needed for the sound stage sets is done. I'd love to get a peek inside one day!
> 
> ...


Hi Gary I always look foreword to your post 
you do have a nice life
life is good
Occie


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

gfixler said:


> *Now THAT's a dust collector*
> 
> I had an opportunity this past week to work with a small team for 3 days on the Disney lot in Burbank. This is the campus where Walt used to work (his office has been preserved there), and where many of the original animated and live action films were created. It was built on 51 acres with profits from "Snow White" (1937) to serve what Walt presciently saw as a need to grow the animation side of his company. There's a history of the studios here, with pics. One of these pics shows walt inside the mill, a large, warehouse-like building I've passed often enough while on the lot (we work nearby - coworkers and I occasionally have lunch there), and in which all the woodworking needed for the sound stage sets is done. I'd love to get a peek inside one day!
> 
> ...


Gary, Great to see a post a from ya and hear things are going well. What an awesome place to work. Hope you get a chance to peek at the shop one of these days.

CtL


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

gfixler said:


> *Now THAT's a dust collector*
> 
> I had an opportunity this past week to work with a small team for 3 days on the Disney lot in Burbank. This is the campus where Walt used to work (his office has been preserved there), and where many of the original animated and live action films were created. It was built on 51 acres with profits from "Snow White" (1937) to serve what Walt presciently saw as a need to grow the animation side of his company. There's a history of the studios here, with pics. One of these pics shows walt inside the mill, a large, warehouse-like building I've passed often enough while on the lot (we work nearby - coworkers and I occasionally have lunch there), and in which all the woodworking needed for the sound stage sets is done. I'd love to get a peek inside one day!
> 
> ...


Gary

The dust collector took metal and plastic. Metal for the instrument keys, the clarinet bodies were
plastic. This job was my closest brush with fame. I personally cleaned up Pete Fountains Clarinet
and also polished Maynard Ferguson's Horn!!!


----------

